# Ensalada con magret de pato y frutos



## Eva Maria

Ich möchte sicher sein, dass ich dieses Gericht auf Deutsch gut übersetze:

- Salat von Enten-Magret mit Früchten

oder

- Salat von Enten-Magret und Früchten

¿Cúal de las dos es más correcta?

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hola Eva Maria:

yo lo escribiría así:

Salat _mit_ Enten-Magret _und_ Früchten

Aunque no estoy segura que un "Magret" sea. Puede ser que eso se llama diferente en alemán. Podrías explicarme que es ó como es preparado?


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Hola Eva Maria:
> 
> yo lo escribiría así:
> 
> Salat _mit_ Enten-Magret _und_ Früchten
> 
> Aunque no estoy segura que un "Magret" sea. Puede ser que eso se llama diferente en alemán. Podrías explicarme que es ó como es preparado?


 
Danke schön, Starry Night!

Es que es un plato francés: _Magret de Canard. _Lo he encontrado en cartas de restaurantes alemanes como _Enten-Magret_ o _Entenmagret._

Son filetitos de pato asados, tostados por fuera pero poco hechos por dentro, _sagnants._

Suerte que no me gusta tan crudo, porque ya tengo hambre a estas horas!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Hola Eva Maria:
> 
> yo lo escribiría así:
> 
> Salat _mit_ Enten-Magret _und_ Früchten
> 
> Aunque no estoy segura que un "Magret" sea. Puede ser que eso se llama diferente en alemán. Podrías explicarme que es ó como es preparado?


 
Starry Night Throne,

Te corrijo tu español:

Aunque no estoy segura qué es un "Magret". Puede ser que eso se llame (Konjunktif) diferente en alemán. ¿Podrías explicarme que es ó o (sin tilde) cómo es se prepara?

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Muchas gracias Eva Maria!

Usé el subjuntivo en la primera frase, porque leí este thread ayer: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=517660

Pensaba que tengo que usar el subuntivo después de "no estoy segura" 

Muchas gracias por ayudarme mejorar mi español


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Muchas gracias Eva Maria!
> 
> Usé el subjuntivo en la primera frase, porque leí este thread ayer:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=517660
> 
> Pensaba que tengo que usar el subuntivo después de "no estoy segura"
> 
> Muchas gracias por ayudarme mejorar mi español


 
SNT,

Revisa el thread que me comentas. Hay más respuestas y verás porqué no siempre se puede poner subjuntivo tras "no estoy segura".

Ejemplo más sencillo que en el thread:

- No estoy segura que Petra venga / No estoy segura de que Petra venga (Ok)

- No estoy segura si Petra vendrá

- No estoy segura que Petra vaya a venir / No estoy segura de que Petra vaya a venir (Ok)

- No estoy segura si Petra va a venir

(Depende de la preposición que acompaña al verbo, y el verbo determina qué preposición utilizar! Argh!!!!)

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Eva Maria said:


> SNT,
> 
> Olvidé corregirte:
> 
> - Muchas gracias por ayudarme a mejorar mi español (para unir dos verbos en castellano siempre se debe utilizar "a")
> 
> Me he acordado de una cosa muy graciosa:
> 
> No confundir el _Magret de canard_ con el _Inspecteur Maigret_!
> 
> EM


----------

